# Personal hx Ca in situ skin



## lorenc00 (May 29, 2012)

Hello.  Does anyone know what ICD-9 code to use for "Personal history of carcinoma in situ of skin"? Ca in situ of skin is in code range 232.X, which falls under "malignancy" in the ICD-9 neoplasm table; however, V10.83 (personal history of malignant neoplasm of skin) can only be used for conditions classifiable to 170-173, 190-195.  I feel like I'm in a Coding Conventions Catch 22   I don't want to give a patient a personal history of malignant skin cancer if it is not correct to do so.  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## j-fowler57 (May 29, 2012)

How about V13.89 personal history of other specified disease with the M code of M09450  no evidence of malignancy


----------



## donnajrichmond (May 29, 2012)

lorenc00 said:


> Hello.  Does anyone know what ICD-9 code to use for "Personal history of carcinoma in situ of skin"? Ca in situ of skin is in code range 232.X, which falls under "malignancy" in the ICD-9 neoplasm table; however, V10.83 (personal history of malignant neoplasm of skin) can only be used for conditions classifiable to 170-173, 190-195.  I feel like I'm in a Coding Conventions Catch 22   I don't want to give a patient a personal history of malignant skin cancer if it is not correct to do so.  Thanks for any suggestions!



V13.89 - see Coding Clinic 1Q 2012.


----------



## lorenc00 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.  Good advice! Coding Clinic refers specifically to ca breast in situ so I wasn't paying full attention to it; but after reading it closely I don't see why the same rule can't be applied to skin in situ.  Thanks again!


----------

